# Gonna Start My Own Dog Supply Business



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well from talking to many friends and family I have decided to give it a try. Mommy is gonna pay all the startup fees..LMAO.

I want to start up my own website with only dog supplies that I back. If it's not something that I have used or will use I won't carry it. I would love to carry items that people need on a regular basis. So I am also starting my research on what and where I can get my items. I hope to be getting my license and tax number next week but first I need a name. I will be gearing it towards all breeds so please help me out with a name. That will be the first thing I have to register even before the license and tax number..


Got any ideas?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Great Dog'on Supplies??? Good deal Whit, let me know what you have to offer!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Well if you can think of any things that you think I should look into carrying please let me know. 

I'm already looking into..

Tough toys
Chews
Fish Oil
Supplements 


I'm gonna leave collars and leashes alone seeing as Stillwater is the best...LMAO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you should carry break sticks too... I think collars and leashes are a good idea, you can check with some of the vendors you know and like if you can get a bulk rate and then resale with a slight mark up while splitting the profits with the "manufacturer"


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Will you offer Go Pitbull Forum members a discount? 

"Roxy's K-9 Shop"

Are you planning on doing food and treats too?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

check out petedge.com if you can you can try to make flirt and spring pole set ups


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ahhh and you can become a vendor for a few of the dog food manufacturers


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

idea thief! lol.
except i want to open a store that carry's only QUALITY dog items. especially items for the bully breed


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Roxy Roo's One Stop Shop

Roxy's Health Nut Shack

k9 wellness store


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want good breaksticks at wholesale cost I got the hook up on great breaksticks.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The Bully Pit
The Bully Shack
Bully's R Us
Roxy's Bully Supply


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Bully's B****'s & H**'s


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

"All K-9 Pet Supplies"
"Roxy's Dogs R' Us"
"Roxy's Shop, Doggy Style"


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hahahaha, you beat me to it, Im lazy. I have like 3 or 4 domains registered, a site built with shopping cart, and business set up, and do I do anything with it??? NO!!! If you need a site built with a cart etc, hubby can set one up for you in like 2 hours.

Check out this site, 
http://www.ohmydogsupplies.com/
it is run by a well known Internet Marketer, and he makes 700k per month!!! If you are familiar with stompernet, they discuss this site alot on there apparently. PM me if you wanna JV 

Edit: forgot to put the link for you to check out lol sorry


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thats sounds great! We are starting a 'doggy bakery' here. Still building the website for it but it has a lot of great stuff! When you make a webpage for it, send it to me and i'll add you to my site... 
Ours is called the Bully Bakey and we have an APBT as the logo. its really cool*


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well if you could sell some top quality dog food i'd be a customer.by they way good luck and have fun doing it!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

roxy I THINK you should make GOPITBULL apparel!!1 Because i would totally by a shirt


----------



## ROXY_N_ROKKO (Aug 14, 2009)

This is a great idea, i was going to say DOGS R US, but staffy daddy already put BULLYS R US lol, those are 2 cool names, and how about pull harnesses and dog calendars lol and apparel for men and girls(like brandy said)


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the wonderful ideas....


I will see what I can find...LMAO


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

how about "roxy's amazing k-9 supply shop"?


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

how about "gone to the dogs" or "pack products" or "Roxy's Rovers"

jolly balls are great, the goughnuts are awesome, the nylabones are wonderful, fleece braids hold up pretty well to use on flirts or springs or just regular tug (although I make my own because it is much cheaper! LOL)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Gone To The DAWGS

Good luck! And +1 to selling gopitbull apparel!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great ideas everyone!

So here are my hubby's top picks. 

The Pet Palace

Roxy Roo's One Stop Shop (Can't believe he went for this Oz...LMAO)

2 Paws Up!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So I registered my business name yesterday and got my tax ID today...So exciting....LMOA


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

what did yall go with? tell me not roxy roo's i was JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

2 Paws Up....


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

congrats and the best of Luck!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I cant wait to check out your store.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Maybe I'll buy something.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I will have some things for sale before the store opens. 

One thing I will have soon is the Mega Wubba..This thing is 24" long...LMAO

I am still looking into the webstore and it may take a bit longer...


----------

